# my young collection



## Paul (Apr 11, 2007)

Hello,

Why not start with my little and young collection? so here it is:

(note that I have many plants that didn't bloom yet, so there will be many pics to come until the end the year!! )

-Phrags:
besseae NBS
besseae 'Smokin' x 'Haven' NBS
wallisii BS
kovachii 1 seedling and 2 flasks

-Paphs:
anitum NBS
armeniacum 1BS, 1NBS
bellatulum 3 young
charlesworthii BS
concobellatum nice plant
delenatii (1NBS, 1 blooming)
delenatii "dunkel" 2 NBS
dianthum almost opened
druyi BS
fairrieanum BS
gardinerii (young)
gigantifolium (young)
hangianum BS
haynaldianum album NBS
topperii (young)
leucochilum (young)
lowii (young)
micranthum kwangsee NBS
micrathum NBS
niveum NBS
philippinense 1BS, 5 young plants
philippinense alba BS
rothschildianum 'Borneo' x 'Eureka' 2 year BS
rothschildianum 'excelsior' x 'Gigantic' 2 young
sanderianum 'Twister' x 'Diane' a few young seedlings
sanderianum 3 other crosses, 2 seedlings, 1 at 3 years BS
stonei 1 seedling, 1 at 2 years BS
venustum BS
vietnamense 1 mature, 1 NBS

As you can see, I'm waiting for many blooms that year!!:drool:


----------



## NYEric (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow that's a nice collection of species, good luck!


----------



## Heather (Apr 11, 2007)

Excellent collection, Paul. Not so wee either.


----------



## Per (Apr 11, 2007)

You have some great species there. I would love it if hangianum was legally available here.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 11, 2007)

Super collection! We'll look forward to seeing pictures.


----------



## James (Apr 12, 2007)

Where are you located? I would love to have a delenatii dunkel !


----------



## Paul (Apr 13, 2007)

James said:


> Where are you located? I would love to have a delenatii dunkel !



I live in France, I have one from a French producer, and one other from a German producer, but I think the 2 plants are bred by the German producer.
Sam Tsui from Orchid Inn has sold a few of these delenatii in 2005.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 13, 2007)

Paul said:


> I live in France, I have one from a French producer, and one other from a German producer, but I think the 2 plants are bred by the German producer.
> Sam Tsui from Orchid Inn has sold a few of these delenatii in 2005.


Bonjour! Gypsy Glen had some in 2005 GNYOS but I wasn't into Paphs then..


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 13, 2007)

young & impressive collection


----------



## Rick (Apr 14, 2007)

Great collection. We will definitely need to see a pic of the anitum when it blooms.


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 14, 2007)

An excellent collection indeed!


----------



## Paul (Apr 15, 2007)

Rick said:


> Great collection. We will definitely need to see a pic of the anitum when it blooms.



I hope for that year, but not sure as it's very slow growing and the leaves burned a little due to overlighting last week...


----------

